# Strat 7: opposite of Masterbuilt. Disasterbuilt?



## cardinal (Jul 29, 2017)

Threw this together from parts laying around. A few years back I had a Fender Masterbuilt 7-string neck that I used in a spare-no-expense build. This is the exact opposite. Squier neck. Random body. Who knows where the pickups came from. No paint. Hack job with a Dremel, chisel, and drill. Some things definitely could have gone better, but the joints seem solid, it intonates, and plays well, so yay!


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 30, 2017)

So the important question us, which is more fun to play? The masterbuilt or disasterbuilt?


----------



## cardinal (Jul 30, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> So the important question us, which is more fun to play? The masterbuilt or disasterbuilt?



Fun for me to play? Definitely the Disasterbuilt since I sold the Masterbuilt to Lee in a fit of gear-purging stupidity. The Masterbuilt neck was very special, that's for sure. But this one plays and sounds great too and is easier to set up since the bridge isn't so unusual (Masterbuilt had a Fender locking trem that was a bit of a bear for me to get to the right radius).


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 30, 2017)

Do you even strat 7 ???


----------



## Jarmake (Jul 30, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Do you even strat 7 ???



Holy shit. Moar pics? Love those colors!

And OP:

I'd love to have something like that. Unfortunately I have NEVER came across a 7 string strat (or parts of one!) in finland. Those 7 string strats are a bit of a mindfuck to look at. Like "wait a minute, there's something wrong about that strat..."


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 30, 2017)

Or a little plainer with a Floyd7


----------



## cardinal (Jul 30, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Or a little plainer with a Floyd7





eelblack2 said:


> Do you even strat 7 ???



These are not disasterbuilt! Can I ask who's building these and if they're taking additional orders? I'd prefer something without any figured top, but those look great.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 30, 2017)

ya all gonna get sued by Mr Maestro


----------



## JohnIce (Jul 31, 2017)

A-Branger said:


> ya all gonna get sued by Mr Maestro



I don't think these are "true 7-strings" according to his vast authority, but I can't remember why and absolutely can't be bothered to look it up


----------



## Anquished (Jul 31, 2017)

Looks great for a disasterbuilt! Good job.


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 31, 2017)

cardinal said:


> These are not disasterbuilt! Can I ask who's building these and if they're taking additional orders? I'd prefer something without any figured top, but those look great.



Alder, Ash, or other wood, and what color finish do you want to see? A burst of some sort? Maple neck and/or board I'm assuming? Be specific. Bridge preference?

Any objection if the neck rear has stringers? It certainly helps avoid future twisting, but I also get the Eric Johnson "I can hear you are looking at me" preferences.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 31, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Alder, Ash, or other wood, and what color finish do you want to see? A burst of some sort? Maple neck and/or board I'm assuming? Be specific. Bridge preference?
> 
> Any objection if the neck rear has stringers? It certainly helps avoid future twisting, but I also get the Eric Johnson "I can hear you are looking at me" preferences.



I'd like to see whatever wood and bridge combo gets one into my house!

My preference probably will always be a maple fretboard, pickguard, and an ash body either with a two-tone burst or Mary-Kay white. Bridge preference probably is non-recessed Floyd because it says in tune, period. 

Stringers don't bother me necessarily, though plenty of necks seem to avoid twisting without them. But I assume they don't create problems either. 

The guitars look great either way!


----------



## eelblack2 (Jul 31, 2017)

Let me see if I can come up with a front route/pickguard cutting plan. That was the next idea I wanted to prototype.


----------



## KIMERA666 (Jul 31, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Let me see if I can come up with a front route/pickguard cutting plan. That was the next idea I wanted to prototype.


Is 24 frets posible?


----------



## cardinal (Jul 31, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Let me see if I can come up with a front route/pickguard cutting plan. That was the next idea I wanted to prototype.



Cool. I obviously can help with that if you're interested. I made the pickguard in the OP, and actually made one from clear acrylic to help line things up (helpful to see through it when looking at the routes, etc.).


----------



## cardinal (Jul 31, 2017)

KIMERA666 said:


> Is 24 frets posible?



Errrbody makes 24 fret 7-string superstrats! 22 frets is where it's at!


----------



## technomancer (Jul 31, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Or a little plainer with a Floyd7


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 1, 2017)

cardinal said:


> Cool. I obviously can help with that if you're interested. I made the pickguard in the OP, and actually made one from clear acrylic to help line things up (helpful to see through it when looking at the routes, etc.).


 
Excellent, I may need to borrow that template. You will be my pig of guinea, if you don't object. I'm pulling a swamp ash blank, or do you want Northern? Also, Forward or reverse headstock, and do you want traditional Fender, or the proto one below?


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 1, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Do you even strat 7 ???


Holy shit. Also good to hear from you dude!


----------



## cardinal (Aug 1, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Excellent, I may need to borrow that template. You will be my pig of guinea, if you don't object. I'm pulling a swamp ash blank, or do you want Northern? Also, Forward or reverse headstock, and do you want traditional Fender, or the proto one below?



Happy to help (and purchase if available!). Is northern ash the harder/heavier stuff? I tend to prefer that to the lighter ash. The lighter ash is more resonant but doesn't sustain as well IME. And I'll admit that I just like the normal Fender headstock, but for a non-Fender that's a great design!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 2, 2017)

Northern Ash is the stuff above the waterline (and/or not in the swamp at all, usually), and yes, it's definitely heavier. Northern Ash and straight Fender headstock, it is, then. Chrome hardware or black? You don't strike me as a gold or antique bronze guy.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 2, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Northern Ash is the stuff above the waterline (and/or not in the swamp at all, usually), and yes, it's definitely heavier. Northern Ash and straight Fender headstock, it is, then. Chrome hardware or black? You don't strike me as a gold or antique bronze guy.



Yeah, chrome typically. Sometimes black, but not with a sunburst finish IMHO.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 2, 2017)

Just a side note, Until I close a licensing deal with Fender, which by no means is a sure thing, this Northern Ash prototype for Cardinal will be the last with a Fender headstock. I'm cool including it as an option in the future, if they will reasonably work with me on a licensing deal, but if not, well, I'm certainly not doing any of this for the money. It's for the love of guitars and my fellow guitar players. This is my retirement fun business. 

By the way, imagine a semi-custom guitar company where you pay for NOTHING in advance. No fear, no concerns, no clenched buttocks. Like it when complete? Buy it. You don't like it? Guess what? Lee just got another guitar.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm thinking a Mary Kay White trans, only because I'm dying to see one in person. You want it just barely trans so we can see the Ash, or not very at all?

We are going no neck stringers, all maple, my gut is telling me you like it traditional all the way. There will be carbon rods in all necks reinforcing, so it should be fine if you dont care for the lines.

Everyone on my team is reading this thread anonymously, so feel free to mention ask for anything that you specifically want. (Radius? Let me know) This guitar is on me, as an I'm sorry for eating up all your good guitars from years past, so ask for whatever you want. Would you rather have a burst?


----------



## cardinal (Aug 2, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> I'm thinking a Mary Kay White trans, only because I'm dying to see one in person. You want it just barely trans so we can see the Ash, or not very at all?
> 
> We are going no neck stringers, all maple, my gut is telling me you like it traditional all the way. There will be carbon rods in all necks reinforcing, so it should be fine if you dont care for the lines.
> 
> Everyone on my team is reading this thread anonymously, so feel free to mention ask for anything that you specifically want. (Radius? Let me know) This guitar is on me, as an I'm sorry for eating up all your good guitars from years past, so ask for whatever you want. Would you rather have a burst?



Dude... Mary Kaye is awesome. Whichever works best: seeing some of the grain is cool. Carbon rods seem cool; should help stiffen the neck. I'm not picky about radius and neck shape, though I tend to prefer a flatter radius (16" or so) and a neck with something to it (Ibanez necks are thinner than I'd prefer). Big frets are a plus.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 2, 2017)

Wow, 16" is surprising! I had you figured for an American Standard 9.5" guy. Do you want a compound radius, or just straight 16" then? You want close to a Fender standard thin neck profile, I'm assuming? You want the big ass 6100's or next size smaller frets?

(I'm doing all this discussion public so everyone can see, this is what you get when you ask for a guitar. I'm going to ask you a shit-ton of questions, because everything matters.) Think it over, so it's exactly what you want.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 2, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Wow, 16" is surprising! I had you figured for an American Standard 9.5" guy. Do you want a compound radius, or just straight 16" then? You want close to a Fender standard thin neck profile, I'm assuming? You want the big ass 6100's or next size smaller frets?
> 
> (I'm doing all this discussion public so everyone can see, this is what you get when you ask for a guitar. I'm going to ask you a shit-ton of questions, because everything matters.) Think it over, so it's exactly what you want.



Yeah, radius is where I'm not too traditional: I like to do huge sustaining bends, and it's tough with a round radius to get the action low and not buzz with big bends. 

The 10-16" compound is my preferred, but 16" straight isn't an issue either if it's easier. 

6150 is my preference for frets. 6100 definitely works but can be a bit too big. 

I don't know if Charvel has a standard carve for it's 7-strings, but the one I have is pretty perfect. Not sure how it measures; I can break out some calipers tonight. 

And obviously you're incredible. Can't thank you enough.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 2, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Just a side note, Until I close a licensing deal with Fender, which by no means is a sure thing, this Northern Ash prototype for Cardinal will be the last with a Fender headstock. I'm cool including it as an option in the future, if they will reasonably work with me on a licensing deal, but if not, well, I'm certainly not doing any of this for the money. It's for the love of guitars and my fellow guitar players. This is my retirement fun business.
> 
> By the way, imagine a semi-custom guitar company where you pay for NOTHING in advance. No fear, no concerns, no clenched buttocks. Like it when complete? Buy it. You don't like it? Guess what? Lee just got another guitar.


Best business model ever


----------



## cardinal (Aug 2, 2017)

Oh, @eelblack2 just let me know if you want me to send over the S-S-S pickguard template I have. It's an amateur job for sure, but if you think it'll be helpful of course I'm happy to send it over.

It's hard to see (transparent!), but here it is, doing its thing (I guess this is before I routed for the pickups, but that's done now):






It would need some work for a different guitar given that the Squier VII necks are longer than a normal neck, but it should generally be in the ballpark. The pickguard would just need to have more material in front of the neck pickup.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 2, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Wow, 16" is surprising! I had you figured for an American Standard 9.5" guy. Do you want a compound radius, or just straight 16" then? You want close to a Fender standard thin neck profile, I'm assuming? You want the big ass 6100's or next size smaller frets?
> 
> (I'm doing all this discussion public so everyone can see, this is what you get when you ask for a guitar. I'm going to ask you a shit-ton of questions, because everything matters.) Think it over, so it's exactly what you want.



And my Charvel 7 neck seems to measure around 20mm at the first fret (that's just the neck, subtracting the height of the fret and strings) and around 23 at the 12th fret (same deal).


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 2, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Do you even strat 7 ???


Single coils too, eh? Nice...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 2, 2017)

So... Speaking of 7 string strats... Not to derail, shit... But umm... That Angel Vivaldi Charvel? <3 (There may be a thread here for that, I've been gone for a long while)


----------



## cardinal (Aug 2, 2017)

Konfyouzd said:


> So... Speaking of 7 string strats... Not to derail, shit... But umm... That Angel Vivaldi Charvel? <3 (There may be a thread here for that, I've been gone for a long while)



That thread ended up in the beginner section. His Charvel looks cool, but with 24 frets, a recessed trem, and beveled/scalloped horns, it doesn't seem like much of a Charvel. But hopefully they'll make it. He said that it's going to be a while because he's still working out the specs and has some actual musician stuff to do before he can really focus on it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 2, 2017)

It's basically a DK with a Fender headstock.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 3, 2017)

Your Northern Ash plank. Plank, meet Cardinal. Cardinal, plank. Plank hopes you have no spine or disc issues, cause you are gonna be flopping 9-10 pounds more in the front. And no, I don't mean dingdong.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 3, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Your Northern Ash plank. Plank, meet Cardinal. Cardinal, plank. Plank hopes you have no spine or disc issues, cause you are gonna be flopping 9-10 pounds more in the front. And no, I don't mean dingdong.



Haha you're too awesome man. Weight is good. After playing 5 string maple Spector basses for a while, light guitars feel very strange and fragile in my hands. One of the reasons I like the heavy ash is that it feels right to me.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 3, 2017)

This is awesome, please keep taking pics throughout the build and post them.


----------



## buffa d (Aug 3, 2017)

Jarmake said:


> Holy shit. Moar pics? Love those colors!
> 
> And OP:
> 
> I'd love to have something like that. Unfortunately I have NEVER came across a 7 string strat (or parts of one!) in finland. Those 7 string strats are a bit of a mindfuck to look at. Like "wait a minute, there's something wrong about that strat..."



Btw I think my brother still has one and he's been trying to sell it for years. PM if interested


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 4, 2017)

JohnIce said:


> I don't think these are "true 7-strings" according to his vast authority, but I can't remember why and absolutely can't be bothered to look it up



That, my good friend, is because you haven't been paying attention to His divine insight: it is only a TRUE 7-string if it contains the Blessed Tuning (i.e. lute tuning, which He totally invented centuries ago, but His Sevenness is not bound to the trivial chains of time), namely tuning the 3rd string to F#. In His detailed description, our Lord further informs us of the True Third String being tuned to F sharp flat.

I couldn't make this shit up if I wanted to!


----------



## getowned7474 (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm excited to see where this build goes. Lee, I might just have you and your team build me a 7 string strat when I can afford it. There aren't enough 7 string strats in this world.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 10, 2017)

Rounded fingerboard end/heel/tenon like a Fender strat, or squared end of fingerboard, like a Charvel San Dimas?

Squared example




Rounded example


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 10, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


>



Lucky for me this doesn't have a maple fretboard or I'd already be throwing money at the screen.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 10, 2017)

Making fixtures now, so making judgment call rounded. I think it will make sense over the pickguard, visually. On the rear routed strats, we will offer flat, since no pickguard.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 10, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Rounded fingerboard end/heel/tenon like a Fender strat, or squared end of fingerboard, like a Charvel San Dimas?
> 
> Squared example
> 
> ...



You're awesome Lee! I guess I prefer the rounded. Nice Strat!


----------



## cardinal (Aug 10, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Making fixtures now, so making judgment call rounded. I think it will make sense over the pickguard, visually. On the rear routed strats, we will offer flat, since no pickguard.



Good judgement!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 13, 2017)

Building up two of the Front-Routed/Pickguard versions. One for Mr Oldskool, and one just because it's good to be me. Carbon rods inside the neck make me feel a whole lot better since we aren't using any stringers or counter-glued grain. I know it's probably overkill, but down here in South Florida the humidity makes pretzel necks out of one-piece-ers.





And just because I can't be normal for too long, enjoy unrelated Captain-Insano-Bengal from one of my other masterful friends. This is just the test sample, thus no routes, but I like where this is headed.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 13, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Building up two of the Front-Routed/Pickguard versions. One for Mr Oldskool, and one just because it's good to be me. Carbon rods inside the neck make me feel a whole lot better since we aren't using any stringers or counter-glued grain. I know it's probably overkill, but down here in South Florida the humidity makes pretzel necks out of one-piece-ers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks fantastic. The carbon rods are a good idea IMHO. Blanks glued up very nicely. 

That bengal burst is fantastic. Not an easy finish to get right, and that looks right on.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 13, 2017)

That McNaught bengal paint job is sweet


----------



## op1e (Aug 13, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Just a side note, Until I close a licensing deal with Fender, which by no means is a sure thing, this Northern Ash prototype for Cardinal will be the last with a Fender headstock. I'm cool including it as an option in the future, if they will reasonably work with me on a licensing deal, but if not, well, I'm certainly not doing any of this for the money. It's for the love of guitars and my fellow guitar players. This is my retirement fun business.
> 
> By the way, imagine a semi-custom guitar company where you pay for NOTHING in advance. No fear, no concerns, no clenched buttocks. Like it when complete? Buy it. You don't like it? Guess what? Lee just got another guitar.



Hey, if Woody James got away with it... BTW this is awesome. +1 on the flatter radius. I'm always dicking with allen wrenches on my Squire Standard strat and Affinity Jazzmaster. The woes of playing cleans, rhythm and lead. With this New Low project I have going, would be awesome to have an SC strat 7. Playing classic rock on 7 and lower tuned 6's.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Aug 13, 2017)

this thread is awesome, as someone whose been contemplating putting together a slightly unique strat myself this is super inspiring. Also keep the pics coming this is a joy to witness.


----------



## exo (Aug 13, 2017)

That bengal burst is awesome.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 14, 2017)

technomancer said:


> That McNaught bengal paint job is sweet



Where we're going....we don't need ROADS.....


----------



## technomancer (Aug 14, 2017)

Pfft that one can't be yours, not enough strings


----------



## DiezelMonster (Aug 14, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Do you even strat 7 ???


Holy CRAP that looks prefect! What are those pickups, do they have anodized aluminum covers? They look amazing!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 22, 2017)

Hand made for realz yo.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 22, 2017)

DiezelMonster said:


> Holy CRAP that looks prefect! What are those pickups, do they have anodized aluminum covers? They look amazing!



Duncan Vintage Staggered 7's. We have been tinkering with both dye and paint gun/clear options, so any color anything pickup is possible, and scratching/wear is a non-issue. Good eye on the metallic, yes, there is sparkle mixed in with the cranberry/purple color concoction. Nice thing with singles is you can pull the cover and do whatever you want with color.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 22, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Hand made for realz yo.



Looks spectacular. The grain on both of those bodies is great. Routing is super clean. Looks like great, straight grain on the neck and board too. Very nice attention to details like that.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Starting to look like a strat!












Building three of them is scientifically provable as 300% more fun. True story.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 28, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Starting to look like a strat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simply amazing!


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 29, 2017)

Will be a Mary Kay White with a flat Floyd, no up pull at all, neck pitch adjusted accordingly. 
Natural (gloss) with flat Floyd, standard minimal up pull.
3 tone burst with Hipshot 7 trem, CBS era headstock.

You get first pick of whatever you like when complete. The other two, well I guess I'll just have to suffer along, and keep them. Don't cry for me Argentina.


----------



## GXPO (Aug 29, 2017)

What am I witnessing here? Is someone getting a free guitar or have I accidentally projected everyone's hopes and dreams?


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 29, 2017)

How many pennies in the piggybank are we talking here?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 29, 2017)

Well, those are looking awesome.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 30, 2017)

Seven string strat with flat mount floyd. 

Oh yes.


----------



## KIMERA666 (Aug 30, 2017)

You should do a run of these.


----------



## op1e (Aug 30, 2017)

How sweet would it be if someone like you made strat necks for RG's? And baritone conversion too pleez.


----------



## eelblack2 (Aug 31, 2017)

Trem and nut prep complete. Going into finish shortly. These will be Nitro. What color pickguards? The third, darker, fingerboard is actually baked flame maple. Once it is sanded, it will lighten substantially, and the flame figure will pop out since we are doing gloss over that one.


----------



## cardinal (Aug 31, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Trem and nut prep complete. Going into finish shortly. These will be Nitro. What color pickguards? The third, darker, fingerboard is actually baked flame maple. Once it is sanded, it will lighten substantially, and the flame figure will pop out since we are doing gloss over that one.



Wow those look magnificent. The big '70s style headstock was a fun idea! 

The attention to detail is sooo nice. The routing for the Floyd block is just enough for the block and nothing more. 

For a Mary Kaye type finish, I'd go with a white pickguard, probably. I've seen some with a brushed gold-looking pickguard, but I don't know how to get that blank material and no one makes those pickguards for 7-strings.


----------



## eelblack2 (Sep 21, 2017)

Just before clear coat stage now. Pick guard blank materials on order. White for Cardinal, probably something insane for my MetalOrange burst, and Tort for the 70's burst.


----------



## eelblack2 (Sep 21, 2017)

The metallic burst halo on mine fades or reappears, depending on the angle viewed.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 21, 2017)

About an hour ago I was wondering where these guitars were up to, perfect timing! 

Man those all look so good. That Orange is really cool. But I think the sunburst is my favourite.


----------



## NickS (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm liking the white one because of the grain under it, but they are all awesome!!


----------



## cardinal (Sep 21, 2017)

Wow those look great. The Mary Kay is gorgeous!!! The orange burst is very unique but looks very nice. The tort will look great with the bullseye burst.

If you're still on the lookout for crazy pickguard material for the orange burst:

Quickguards sells some nutty sparkle pickguard material.

Delmar Products has a huge selection of interesting stuff, but I'm not sure how to order small sheets from them. But here's the catalog:
Delmarproducts.com/catalog

Some are pretty wild.

EDIT: looks like Delmar sells sheets around 24"x54". So a pretty big sheet. Not sure of their prices. Probably depends on the quantity. But from their gallery it seems like they might supply material to more than a few pickguard manufacturers.


----------



## Dahl (Sep 21, 2017)

White and orange ones should be gorgeous.


----------



## eelblack2 (Sep 21, 2017)

Any of these leap out at you?


----------



## NickS (Sep 21, 2017)

#3


----------



## cardinal (Sep 21, 2017)

I'd also go for #3. I think #1 or #2 looks good too if you wanted less contrast. I'd kinda lean to #2 in that case.


----------



## Mattykoda (Sep 21, 2017)

Ok how do I get one of these?


----------



## eelblack2 (Sep 25, 2017)

Question for everyone. These three need special logo's because I don't have agreement finalized with Fender for use of the headstock shape. What, if anything, do I put under the clear on the headstock? It looks a little plain/boring/Warmoth-y if I dont put anything. Can't use company name on just this batch. Thoughts?

It could be literally anything. We have a logo/decal designer on tap, just need a name/subjectmatter/something. Cardinal, what do you want?


----------



## cardinal (Sep 25, 2017)

eelblack2 said:


> Question for everyone. These three need special logo's because I don't have agreement finalized with Fender for use of the headstock shape. What, if anything, do I put under the clear on the headstock? It looks a little plain/boring/Warmoth-y if I dont put anything. Can't use company name on just this batch. Thoughts?
> 
> It could be literally anything. We have a logo/decal designer on tap, just need a name/subjectmatter/something. Cardinal, what do you want?



Can't thank you enough for how awesome all of this is. I'd hate for the headstock shape to cause you and the company troubles; just let me know if you'd rather use your own design. 

If it can't be your company's logo, I can try to think of something cool. Off the top of my head, the two short "mottos" I try to keep in mind are "never broken" (pretty much anything, including relationships, can be fixed if you're willing to put in the work and resources to fix it) and "tout comprendre" (short for tout comprendre c'est to pardonner; to understand all is to forgive all). Those conceivably could look okay on a headstock. 

I'll try to tinker with some ideas.


----------



## eelblack2 (Sep 25, 2017)

Clear coat layers starting to build up. Look how subtle the halo became on the orange one.

















For no reason, check out the Vai guitar, Cherry Blossom, I picked up.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome! That looks like Vai's actual guitar, is that right? Super cool.


----------



## cardinal (Sep 25, 2017)

Quick sketch of another idea...


----------



## Sebastian (Sep 25, 2017)

Just wanted to say this thread is truly full of awesome stuff.

Please carry on.


----------



## cardinal (Jan 10, 2018)

eelblack2 said:


> Clear coat layers starting to build up. Look how subtle the halo became on the orange one.



Hey Lee, Ibanez is trying to rip off your finish haha!


----------

